# My new Thoroughbred - Conformation Critique Please



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is Hammett Commitment, my new 16 hand, 7 year old Thoroughbred mare. She is a total love bug. Race trained but never raced due to body soreness as a youngster. She was owned buy a very nice lady for the past couple of years who grew to no longer have time for her. I went to see her and ride her and fell in love. She also has a nice pedigree, which you can see here:
Hammett Commitment Horse Pedigree

I know she has an ewe-neck and is a little tied in below the knees. I want to use her for dressage.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She has a very big shoulder which is set at a slightly upright angle but not too bad
Very deep through the chest
Neck set is nice, though as you said it is ewed
And again as you said, tied in at the knee, though just a tad
High in the wither but that is common of the breed
Nice length of back
Short slope to her croup 
hard to really give an honest opinion about her back legs. In one photo they appear quite posty and in another they appear more correct...


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll try to get more pics of her tonight

Thank you for your critique!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't see why you can't do low level dressage stuff with her...but her neck WILL need a TON of work...it's upside down. I would like to see a LOT more bone in those cannons.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Light in bone.. and that neck.. is too short AND upside down. I almost wonder if there is not something genetically structural there that is not going to be fixed. A bit light in bone and camped out in front (which is an unusual flaw). Knees and hocks are quite high too.

Forgot to add that even thos she is not the best horse she is good weight and clearly very well cared for.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ agree!!! That neck is simply attached the wrong way.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

She certainly is a beauty! Like a bright shiny copper penny. I think her neck can be greatly improved with proper work but perhaps never going to be a cresty dressage horse type neck, but not many tb's end up with that anyway. I think with a good farrier you can improve on her front legs, i think her toes are long and you can back them up a bit to improve the pastern angle and appearance of beign camped out in front. Others have critiqued the rest, more muscle on the booty would help her look more balanced. Overall she's just gorgeous with a kind eye and beautiful glow. congrats!


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you all for your critiques. I'm going to have her trimmed soon. I just got her this past Sunday. She just got all of her shots today and is getting her teeth floated next week. 
While she is obviously ewe necked I do agree with chopsticks that a lot of improvement can be made. I don't think her neck is that short, but rather the ewe neck muscling makes it appear shorter. 

I do love a good horsey makeover, so will update you in a few months with new pictures. Here is one more pic of her tonight.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for the upside down pic I hope this one works


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok well my phone is being difficult so... Lol


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

One more try


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate to say this.. but if you are looking at the higher levels of dressage this is not the right horse. She is downhill and he shoulder is far to steep. Will dressage training help her? yes. Will she ever do balanced 1 tempe changes... probably not. 

She is a GREAT horse to learn from.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just wanted to add another picture of my girl. She is making progress slowly but surely


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ewe-neck improvements*

Although her neck will never look 100% "normal" due to the way it is built, she has made improvement in the last four months.

The top photos are wen I first got her. Bottom photos are from last night


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

During a training exercise.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I honestly can't believe how much her neck has changed! Fantastic job. Its definitely still structurally ewed, but its much harder to pick out now. She sure is a pretty color.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

You did an excellent job re doing that neck! I gotta hand it to you!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I missed this back in May...and want to compliment you on your work. Even in the first picture, you can see the "try" in her. That attitude means WAY more than perfect conformation.

LOVELY mare!!

Nancy


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Great work! I missed this thread when it first came out too and started looking from the beginning today. Can't believe the change you managed! Excellent work, two massive thumbs up!

ETA: By the way, what make and model is your saddle? It looks extraordinarily like mine! And if it is, great saddle


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She is a really great mare and really aims to please. 

My saddle is a Passier! I just bought it back in may after almost all of my tack was stolen. It is the best saddle I have ever had!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

